# Do you fear death?



## Kanapachi (Jun 5, 2017)

Are you afraid to die? Does it not worry you? Do you just not care?


----------



## moonford (Jun 5, 2017)

No I'm not scared of death. It will happen no matter what, so there's no point in crying about it in my opinion. Sometimes I wish I was dead, sometimes I'm glad I'm alive and other times I'm in between. 

The only thing I worry about is not being able to do what I most desire, life would be a waste if I wasn't able to do what I truly wanted to do.


----------



## shrekluvsme (Jun 5, 2017)

I don't fear death because I'm an atheist and I don't think anything will happen, but I do fear dying -like how it'll happen and all that. I also fear more for whoever I leave behind, I know my mom would be devastated and I wouldn't want to do that to her :\ and one of my kitties is super attached to me and has high anxiety around anyone besides me or my boyfriend, so it would be really sad to leave her behind.


----------



## boujee (Jun 5, 2017)

I'm in the middle ground of fearing and not caring. There are days where I know one day I would vert back to nothingness and that I fear that inevitability but there are days where death slips my mind.

I fear death because I'm too incline in wanting to know EVERYTHING and there's really no one or anything that can tell you what "death" is or how it's like. It's only a personal experience that where only you can experience. So the saying that you die alone sounds true.  What is it like to fully become nothing before you were born? Knowing what a conscious is, how does it feel to vert from something to nothing.


----------



## Soda Fox (Jun 5, 2017)

I'm not afraid of death but like Shrekluvsme I do get anxious thinking of people I'll leave behind who need me so I am very cautious.


----------



## Bowie (Jun 5, 2017)

I'm actually 100% certain that there is an afterlife. I'm not religious at all, but I'm very spiritual, and going from what I've read as well as what I've experienced myself, it's definitely there.

But that doesn't really make me any less scared of it, simply because I don't know if I'm happy with what it is. When people think of the afterlife they think of Heaven and/or Hell, but it's actually so much more complicated than that, and I'm not sure if I'll be satisfied with ending up there. But it's comforting to know that everyone who passes is still around.

It's actually pretty funny because I felt really depressed just last night and I was having really awful, dark thoughts and anxiety. David Bowie once wrote "I don't want to die but I don't want to live", and that's exactly how I feel sometimes.


----------



## tumut (Jun 5, 2017)

Dam y'all so woke...death is spooky.


----------



## Psydye (Jun 5, 2017)

No I don't fear death. Like Bowie I've read up enough on the matter to convince me there is a hereafter and it can be quite nice, depending on your life deeds. I could honestly say a lot on the subject, but I'm not going to; maybe some sources if anyone's interested: https://new-birth.net/other-stuff/books-we-love/


----------



## Nuclear Bingo (Jun 5, 2017)

No, I don't. I want peace. Just nothingness. I really hope there is no afterlife. Just please, let me rest. I don't care what people say the afterlife is gonna be like. I know if there is one, it's gonna suck


----------



## forestyne (Jun 5, 2017)

*EVERYDAY
I THINK OF DEATH
BUT I'M TERRIFIED TO DIE*


----------



## Aniko (Jun 5, 2017)

I'm not scared of death, more about "how", hope it won't be too scary or painful. Not interested in afterlife though, if I'm forced to live another life I will be pissed off for the eternity.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Nuclear Bingo said:


> No, I don't. I want peace. Just nothingness. I really hope there is no afterlife. Just please, let me rest. I don't care what people say the afterlife is gonna be like. I know if there is one, it's gonna suck



Imagine being stuck with centuries of morons for the eternity...OTL


----------



## Milleram (Jun 5, 2017)

I don't fear death. In part because of my religious beliefs, but also because there are things in life I fear much more than death.


----------



## Jared:3 (Jun 5, 2017)

It's not that I fear death, it's what happens after that could scare me, I'm more terrified ever since my dad passed away 2 weeks ago


----------



## hamster (Jun 5, 2017)

i'm afraid of the unknown


----------



## Twisterheart (Jun 5, 2017)

I'm not afraid of death. I'm a Christian, so I believe in the afterlife. Sometimes I worry about it, but most of the time I feel pretty confident I will go there. 

The only thing I worry about is how I will die. I want my death to be quick and painless. I don't want to have a prolonged death where I just suffer for a long period of time.


----------



## Bowie (Jun 5, 2017)

Twisterheart said:


> The only thing I worry about is how I will die. I want my death to be quick and painless. I don't want to have a prolonged death where I just suffer for a long period of time.



I actually forgot about this part.

Actually dying is probably more scary to me than the thought of being dead.


----------



## Flare (Jun 5, 2017)

Well...



Spoiler



I sometimes say I wouldn't mind dying at all, but when I feel REALLY sick, I start to fear it, it's just probably my nerves that's making me fear it but I do get Depressive at times which makes me not worry. Overall it's something I DO fear, it's just the fact I get Depressed and Anxious alot makes me think negatively.
I do fear someone I know dying, it's something I think on Daily.


----------



## forestyne (Jun 5, 2017)

you guys are so spiritually woke

i'd _like_ too believe in the afterlife, but i'm torn. like how i sort of believe in ghosts but at the same time, science defies their entire existence.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jun 5, 2017)

The thought of death is scary, but I'm okay with the logic of it. Obviously nobody wants to die, but it's just a thing that happens, you know? You can't fight it.

I do think a lot about death, though. I have come to understand that death is not the opposite of life; rather, it is the opposite of birth. Which makes me wonder, what awaits us after we die? It is still unknown to me, but I have an idea.

I sleep in peace, knowing that when I die, I'll become one with the Earth. And when Earth is consumed by our Sun as it turns into a red giant and eventually disappears, I will be one with the galaxy. And if our galaxy were ever to be destroyed for some reason, then I will be one with the universe. And if the universe were to ever disappear, I would be _one with the unknown._

I'm sorry, that's the hippie in me talking lol


----------



## kayleee (Jun 5, 2017)

I'm literally so scared to die if I think about it too much I get massive anxiety
I also am terrified of people around me dying like family and friends etc


----------



## uwuzumakii (Jun 5, 2017)

I don't usually get this serious, but...

I've come to terms with dying. I've even come to embrace it, I guess. I often think about life and death, and how blurry the line between them is. Is there an afterlife? Is there a heaven or hell? Are we just reborn into a new being, constantly being recycled over and over until achieving Nirvana? Do we depart from our mortal bodies and roam the Earth as paranormal being? Do our souls wander the cosmos endlessly? Death is such a fascinating concept to me that I'm just curious to see what happens. That, and being alive kinda sucks. Constantly having to interact with people, deal with meaningless problems, deal with hyper intense emotions, et cetera. Being dead is more of a way to achieve total serenity and peace. I just hope I don't die with any issues, unless ghosts are real and I'm doomed to live the rest of eternity as a vengeful ghost.

TL;DR I'm okay with death because I'm curious about it and have depression.


----------



## DarkDesertFox (Jun 5, 2017)

No. I know when I do pass I'm going to heaven. I am however, scared of "how" I will die.


----------



## Hellfish (Jun 6, 2017)

Nope and as Neil Degrasse Tyson said "dont fear death, but fear a life not properly lived" (it went something like that, not word for word ^-^ )


----------



## mermaidshelf (Jun 6, 2017)

I'm simultaneously afraid of death and also I want to die lol. I wouldn't say I'm suicidal anymore but I go through periods where I'm like "Eh if I die, I wouldn't mind," to "Wow, that small thing that inconvenienced me makes me want to die." I'm really anxious and paranoid though. I'm really cautious about the things I do like when I'm walking outside or paying attention to things like BPA. Yeah so basically, both.


----------



## visibleghost (Jun 6, 2017)

no lol i Really dont im suicidal


----------



## Sky The Cutie (Jun 6, 2017)

I'm depressed so I like, YEAH LETS DIE. But I also have anxiety and I'm like, okay but I don't wanna be kidnapped and tortured for years until I die, so half the time I wanna die and the other half I'm afraid to.


----------



## Pyoopi (Jun 6, 2017)

Fear? No, I sometimes will worry about it. I don't want it to happen early but I am not fearful of it.


----------



## Moonliet (Jun 6, 2017)

~~~


----------



## Soigne (Jun 6, 2017)

I really don't care I could be hit by a bus today and I still wouldn't care.


----------



## Kanapachi (Jun 6, 2017)

Roh said:


> I could be hit by a bus today and I still wouldn't care.



of course not cause you'd be dead


----------



## carp (Jun 6, 2017)

a bit cause im just like ,,,not gonna exist anymore
like i mgone
no thing i can do
just gone
but also idc cause im 16 n living lit <3


----------



## Mayor_Rosabela (Jun 6, 2017)

I'm not afraid of death, but there are some ways of dying that do scare me.
However I'm scared of those I love dying.


----------



## gravitycrossing (Jun 6, 2017)

no, because i kinda want to experience it... but im very religious and know that the life i have after this will be better than the one on this trash earth. which is part of the reason why i want to die. JESUS TAKE ME NOW


----------



## Hopeless Opus (Jun 6, 2017)

yes. i fear it everyday of my life. it's honestly my #1 fear. i do believe in an afterlife (more specifically heaven/hell).


----------



## Kanapachi (Jun 8, 2017)

y'all woke


----------



## namiieco (Jun 8, 2017)

no i dont at all
if there was a way for me to die without pain id glady
its not like my life is bad or anything
id just prefer to not be alive rn

i guess im mostly scared of the physical pain that goes along with death


----------



## Corrie (Jun 8, 2017)

I do for sure. I don't want it to hurt or be scary. I also don't know what happens after. It freaks me out to think if there's nothing afterwards. I like to believe there is, to comfort myself.


----------



## deSPIRIA (Jun 8, 2017)

i dont fear it, but i do worry that my life will be cut short before i do things i want to


----------



## ANDYSV (Jun 8, 2017)

the ways i will die, i fear. but, i do not fear a peaceful sleep.


----------



## Romaki (Jun 8, 2017)

Definitely afraid of the nothingness.


----------



## gyarachomp17 (Jun 16, 2017)

I'm not afraid of death but I'm really afraid of the process of dying.


----------



## karixia (Jun 16, 2017)

I want to complete my dreams and achieve happiness first, then I can die peacefully and cease to exist
I'm just afraid of dying before I'm ready


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Jun 16, 2017)

Yes and No?

It's a really weird battle because I have depression and anxiety so I'm both like, AHH SCARY THINGS THAT CAN KILL ME! and YAY SCARY THINGS THAT CAN KILL ME! and it's a constant battle. Like today while being driven to work in probably the most calm voice ever I alerted my boyfriend that there was a truck on fire right next to us, but literally THIS MORNING there was a fire quite a ways off and I couldn't sleep because of it.  ?\_(ツ)_/?


----------



## bonucci (Jun 16, 2017)

I'm not afraid of death. I'm more afraid of not being able to achieve the things I hoped for prior to that, as well as leaving everyone who loves me behind. But death is inevitable, so there really isn't anything to fear since it's unavoidable.


----------



## Aubrey895 (Jun 16, 2017)

Yes and no. I'm not really scared to die. Because it will happen eventually no matter what.  But I'm scared of the process...


----------



## Bunny D.va (Jun 16, 2017)

I'm afraid of death in the sense of dying alone, with no one to be there for me.  I can't say I'm afraid of death itself...perhaps it's the unknown that I'm afraid of?  Like is there truly nothing once we die or is there a heaven?  I can't help but wonder sometime since we only know once we're dead and I wish there would be some sort of way to see it.  Just to put things at ease.


----------



## watercolorwish (Jun 16, 2017)

i want to achieve my dreams and once i do i'll be ready to die at any age but then you think about it and like theres not that many dreams to achieve lol


----------



## Rabirin (Jun 16, 2017)

Although it's inevitable, I fear death a lot. To the point where I stay up all night worrying about it and worrying whether i'll die in my sleep or not I mean the possibilty of an afterlife intrigues me, and kinda puts my mind at ease but I still fear it.


----------



## abc123wee (Jun 16, 2017)

If you were to ask me while I was just chilling out, then I'd be pretentious and try to be deep and say "Nah", but ask me in a place of danger, and I'll be sure to be scarred of it.


----------



## vel (Jun 16, 2017)

yup, terrified of the idea of death. it freaks me out a lot.


----------



## HungryForCereal (Jun 16, 2017)

i fear death but what i fear more than death is the uncertainty of never being able to wake up again and see this world. like, what if after u die you're just trapped in this dark space? or if reincarnation exists, then i fear that what if i reincarnate into something i dont want to be. or if heaven and hell exist, then what if i go to hell? honestly if you think about it, its not death you should fear. its the things after death you should really be fearing. it's all uncertainty and if you give this uncertainty much thought its just gonna drive you crazy.


----------



## BrinaLouWho (Jun 16, 2017)

No. I fear the pain thats gonna accompany it though.


----------



## Greys0n (Jun 17, 2017)

no, it's too early to think about it


----------



## Drokmar (Jun 19, 2017)

_Well, do you?_​


----------



## crowley (Jun 19, 2017)

nope im always open the the sweet release of death i cant wait to die im excited

- - - Post Merge - - -

also if hell is real i hope i get a one way ticket down there reeeeeeee


----------



## Buttonsy (Jun 27, 2019)

Ehh, kind of. My relationship with death has gotten a lot more complicated since I realized I don't necessarily believe in the afterlife (I say "necessarily" because I'm more Agnostic than 100% Atheist). On the one hand, not believing in something like Hell makes me feel better about death, but the concept of not existing one day makes me really sad, and it makes me think a lot about what my priorities are while I'm still alive- I sort of used to believe in an afterlife and because of it, I was kind of passive about how I used my life because I sort of thought "well, if I don't do everything I want in life, I can just keep going in the afterlife, right?" but now that I've realized I don't really believe too strongly in the afterlife, and that what time I have in this life might really be all I have, it's kind of changed things for me.


----------



## Kirbyz (Jun 27, 2019)

No, I?m not afraid of death. Actually, I?m not scared of anything.


----------



## LadyDestani (Jun 28, 2019)

No, I don't fear death, but I do fear certain ways of dying. I don't want to die painfully or in a panic. If I can just close my eyes and go to sleep, that'll be a good death.

I'm not too scared about what lies beyond death either. With the life I've led, a part of me feels like whatever comes next, even if it's nothing, will be better.


----------



## glover (Jun 28, 2019)

Nope i don?t see an afterlife but i can imagine the feeling of death to be peaceful.


----------



## Mayor Jack (Jun 28, 2019)

Depends how hard I think about it. When I am trying to fall asleep I will think about it and get very scared but when I am doing something and I briefly think about death I think, 'Well it is inevitable so why fear it?'


----------



## GreatUsername (Jun 28, 2019)

Eh I'm just afraid of the fact that I've gotta go eventually and that time is always finite, not really dying specifically


----------



## Mink777 (Jun 28, 2019)

No, but he was funny and robbed on America's Got Talent.


----------



## ScaryGhosts (Jun 28, 2019)

Yes, constantly. I’ve had mild panic attacts about it since i was probably a toddler. I’m in denial about it ayyo


----------



## Midoriya (Jun 28, 2019)

Nah, I’m not afraid of it.  I’ve already posted this on other similar threads, but the less afraid of death you are the more gently it will take you.  So I’ll just let go when it’s time to let go.


----------



## Soigne (Jun 29, 2019)

Soigne said:


> I really don't care I could be hit by a bus today and I still wouldn't care.



glad to see i'm still suicidal two years later


----------



## namiieco (Jun 30, 2019)

not at all, knowing im going to die is kind of comforting


----------



## MayorMissy (Jun 30, 2019)

A bit.


----------



## sej (Jun 30, 2019)

i don’t fear it because i know it is inevitable and there is no point being scared of it, plus once you have died you don’t know you have died so it’s nothing to be afraid of. however i am scared of how i will die, like how painful it will be etc, i am also scared as my mum would be absolutely crushed if i was to go and i wouldn’t want to do that to her.


----------



## SublimeDonut (Jun 30, 2019)

not in theory. i understand dying as simply ceasing tk be as we have always known ourselves. our matter continues to exist and to be recycled in numerous ways, but it is not arranged in the certain way to make us sentient, self concious beings. we will never feel or see or think anything again. that's it. in paper this doesn't sound the least bit scary to me. but still, no matter how much i tell myself that's the most probable outcome after death, scientifically speaking, i still think 'what if this or that religion is right'? and that fills me with a certain sense of wonderful curiosity. despite knowing what's more probable, i still manage to look at death curiously and even excitedly. but until my innevitable moment comes (in a manner of speaking, of course, i don't believe in destiny or fate), i will do my best to make tne most of each second alive and of each feeling experienced in our wonderful, wonderful universe.
tl dr i don't fear death at all. i think of it as ceasing to be. once it happens, i won't really mind lol. i might say i'm even curious to see what human explanation for the after death is true. 

also, we might die one day, but we'll live all other days until that.


----------



## Millysaurusrexjr (Jun 30, 2019)

yes but that doesn't stop the call of the void type thoughts from happening every now and then


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Jun 30, 2019)

I'm scared of actually dying, because there's so many different ways you could go out and most of them are unpleasant and/or painful.  The thought of death is oddly comforting, though.  As a Christian, I firmly believe that there's an afterlife.  Heaven sounds so much better than real life, and I desperately want to go there.


----------



## moonbyu (Jul 1, 2019)

i'm kinda scared of it, ngl.


----------



## cornimer (Jul 1, 2019)

I'm scared of how I will die and I'm scared of dying when I still have important things left to do, but I'm not scared of what will happen after I die because I believe in the afterlife.


----------



## matt (Jul 1, 2019)

So long as I don't have a post mortem I don't care


----------



## Wildtown (Jul 1, 2019)

i dont fear death i fear the pain of death though


----------



## Candyland791 (Jul 7, 2019)

I'm not scared of death, only of how I will die because there are just too many options of dying in pain and I honestly don't want to experience that..


----------



## Noctis (Jul 7, 2019)

Yes. Is it going to be a slow or fast death and in what way. Dying while asleep is my way to go.

One time I dreamt that someone shot me in the head and that wasn't a nice feeling at all. It was really scary!


----------



## matt (Jul 7, 2019)

I'd be afraid to upset those around me when I go (although most of my "friends" probably ) wouldn't care and would forget about it after a few days 
More concerned about being one of the hundreds that have been murdered in London these past few months....


----------



## dedenne (Jul 7, 2019)

im scared of people dying im scared of dying im scared of what happens when i die im scared


----------



## ali.di.magix (Jul 7, 2019)

Not really. I'm not scared of dying itself, but the thought of what happens after you die is quite unsettling to me. Like what happens to your self consciousness? I guess it's more fear of the unknown.


----------



## Beanz (Jul 7, 2019)

I’m Catholic and I do believe there is something after death. But I’m still scared to die, I don’t wanna die. I don’t wanna leave my family and TBT! D:

However, as morbid as it is I find the topic of death quite interesting. Like what does death feel like and what other people believe about what happens after death. Not to doubt my religious beliefs but if the after life is just darkness and I cease to exist I’d be upset because that’ll be pretty boring.


----------



## Tao (Jul 7, 2019)

I'm more fearful of how much pain I'll be in/how I go and how it will effect those left behind rather than the fear of death itself.

In terms of pain, most ways to go seem pretty painful...Well, I guess anything but dying of old age is unnatural, thus it's probably going to be painful. If I'm going to be in pain, then I at least want to go out in a blaze of glory like I'm in an action movie or something, yano, make it cool.

As for other people: I wouldn't want to leave my best friend behind as it would land him with all my half of the bills and he couldn't afford it alone. Everybody else like my family, friends and girlfriend I just don't want to be upset over me, but luckily there's no real burden on them like with my roommate. In terms of funeral costs, they can just throw me in a ditch or something, I don't care.


Death itself though, meh. It's just rotting in a hole in the ground, it's not like I'll be aware of anything. The only thing close to fear is what happens to my concious, even then, I imagine it's kinda "flipping an off switch" or going to sleep, it just turns off and I cease to be.


----------



## Dim (Jul 8, 2019)

Yes but I also fear life which is totally not a win-win for me lol


----------



## Chris (Jul 8, 2019)

Yes. I enjoy living.


----------



## matt (Jul 8, 2019)

If I should die prematurely I'd like to make sure my body is never found


----------



## seeds (Jul 9, 2019)

i feel like as we get older we start to become less and less afraid c:
im currently happy with my life as of right now so


----------

